# Forum Home Renovation Rendering  Rendering Hardiflex.

## ZoomJC

I am about to attempt my first rendering job on my brick garage and a newly built carport right next to it. The carport has a hardiflex facing and the aim is to render so that the garage and carport look the same from the street.What is the best type of render to use over hardiflex? I've seen a dulux coloured product that you can simply roller on over both surfaces (comes in fine/medium and rough textures) - is it any good?

----------


## Ronaldo451

I used the Dulux product over blueboard on the side of our shed facing a courtyardy type area - any joins or surface imperfections are difficult/impossible to overcome. Despite what the label says there is no way it will cover brickwork without seeing any coursework. I had vertical joins in the blueboard which I had smoothed, sanded and ground down the best that I could (less than 1 mm ridge) but they were still very noticeable in glancing light. 
I had to redo the whole wall with a render patch mix (so the joins and wall was entirely covered in a single skin of the same material) and then go over it again with the Dulux stuff for the colour. 
If your surface is good it should be OK, but it is really just a textured paint rather than a render. It is expensive and the coarser the finish the more per metre you have to apply. I think I used two 15 litre tubs on a wall 8m x 3m high - at least it was more than one so I had to buy two!  Ron

----------


## lachstar

I reckon that all of those coatings are just paints so you can't expect a real rendered finish. There are a number of synthetic renders on the market that you can trowel on and the benefit is that they stick like ... You will need a plastering trowel and a "diamond trowel" (a plastic thing that you can use to smooth out the rough marks after you trowel on the render).  With a bit of patience, you should get a far better result than using paint!  :2thumbsup:

----------


## an3_bolt

Many years ago I used a Wattyl product called Granosite for an upstairs extension that was a light weight timber frame with blueboard exterior. 
There are different varieties of the stuff - and I know the stuff that I used stuck on rock hard to anything it dried on (including hands and clothing) and came up just like a rendered finish after painting. Was easy to apply - a little time consuming but good results. Premixed trowel on stuff.

----------


## robbie1977

I have made some enquirys to do the same. The information I got is you should use an acrylic render. You have some options in this department standard or the preferred variety, a product called dry render. Standard render cost about $10 a bag, dry costs $20. The dry will also go straight over paint if you need too. If you have any joins from the board to brick, then you need to use blue tape. Similar to plaster paper taping but a lot tougher. I got this advice from a rendering mate but have not completed the job yet. He said also that the render sellers are a good source of advice too, for <ST1 :Tongue: <ST1 :Cry: Melbourne he recommended multitex.  <O :Tongue: </O :Tongue:  Anyway hope that helps<O :Tongue: </O :Tongue:

----------

